# *****2006 Spring Turkey Harvest*****



## Gadget (Mar 9, 2006)

Post your kills here.


Location, Time, Date, Pics, Bird specs, Calls used, Weather,......... etc.    How the hunt played out too if ya want.


This is meant as a kill sheet, please keep the replies to a minimum


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 9, 2006)

My son Tate and I lucked into two nice gobblers near Lake Okeechobee on Saturday.  It was our second double in two years.  The stats: gblrklr jr's turkey was 15.5 lbs., 10" beard and 3/4" spurs.  Mine was 19.5 lbs., 10" beard and 1" spurs.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 10, 2006)

Location:  South Florida, Big Cypress Preserve

Date:       Sunday, March 5th 

Time:       9:15 AM

Calls:       Scott's Cutter Box, Woodhaven Copperhead diaphram


It was a clear cool morning, low 60's, light wind. I didn't hear a bird gobble from the roost, I struck him while running and gunning at about 8:30. He was doing the gobbling going away thing and was only gobbling every 5-10 minutes. Everytime he gobbled he was further away. I reset up on him about 4 times before I finally made a really big move and got ahead of him. He gobbled at about 80-100yds, I let out just a couple pleading yelps and soft clucks and then shut up. I knew the next gobble would tell me weather I was gonna kill him or not. A few minutes later he gobbled again this time he was 40yds and just outta view. I knew I had him then. I put my head down and here came the bobbin head. I let him get to about 25 yds before I let him have it. He never saw a thing, probably woulda walked right next to me if I hadn't shot. After the shot the bird was gone, there was a moment of panic when I looked over my barrel and "no bird". I jumped up and ran over there and he was stone dead laying in the grass. The Win ER's put him down hard.

He's a 2yr old bird. The ppl who saw him said he was typical of a 2yr bird there. 8.25 inch beard, 3/4 inch spurs, I didn't weigh him but I could tell he was light, about 15 lbs. They tell me a big bird there is 18.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 15, 2006)

*SC LowCountry Success*

3-15-06

Bamberg County,SC 

4 PM -

20Lbs 2 Oz
1 1/8" spurs 
10.75 and 4.25 inch beards

Sorry for the poor photos. I am hunting solo. Tomorrow I will post photos of me and the deceased.


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 15, 2006)

Location: South Florida, Big Cypress Preserve

Date: 3-13-06
Time: 1:00 pm

Typical deep south Everglades swamp bird. . . .
8 13/16 inch beard
1 1/16 and 15/16 inch spurs
14 pounds


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 16, 2006)

Once again guys, this is not a "congrats" thread...This is a place to post your kills....Please use other threads for the congrats and back slapping....

Thanks


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 17, 2006)

*Alabama success*

3/16/06
6:50 Ga. Time
Omaha Alabama
Randolph Co.

H. S. Strut   Triple glass

11" beard
 1" spurs

Got pictures but must get new cable before posting. Woods were loaded with birds. Saw 15 to twenty 20 gobblers in 4 days. I really lost count.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 17, 2006)

Location:  Southeast Alabama

Date:       March 15th ; opening day

Time:       1:15 PM

Calls:        Custom cherry box, Woodhaven Copperhead, L&L tube

Bird:          21 lbs, 1 1/8 inch spur, 9.5 inch beard.


----------



## larryp (Mar 20, 2006)

*Osceola Turkey*

Christmas,Fl
3/20/06
8:05  A,M.
17 3/4 lbs
9 inch beard 
1 1/4 spur


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 20, 2006)

Russell County Alabama

19lb 1 oz
10 inch beard
1 inch spurs


----------



## hambone44 (Mar 23, 2006)

21.5 pounds
1.25" spurs
11.5" beard

cloudy, windy, humid, mosquito-ee...

Mossberg 835 3.5" #5's , factory choke, 52 steps

Calls: home-made walnut pot with slate
           osage orange striker and cherry striker

Primos mouth call

Little Deuce production call with same strikers above

no gobbles, quiet calling..called in hens , he tagged behind..8:40 am


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 25, 2006)

Killed opening morning 3/25 in Morgan County, Georgia.

9 3/4" beard
7/8" spurs
20 lbs.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Mar 25, 2006)

Killed Opening Morning in Greene County at 7:15 AM.

10 1/8" beard
7/8" spurs
18.5 lbs

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
Gobbling Dawg


----------



## insanehunter (Mar 25, 2006)

*birds*

newton co 3/25 one had 10inch beard 1.25 spurs the other 10inch beard 3/4 spurs came to a mouth call at 7.45am


----------



## spraggins (Mar 25, 2006)

*n. ga bird*

gordon county, 37 degrees and windy, no gobbling, all flocked up. 8.5''beard, 1.25'' spurs...didn't weigh him, but i would guesstimate 17/18 lbs.


----------



## Son (Mar 25, 2006)

*2006 harvest*

22 pounds, 10.5 inch beard. Miller Co. Ga. 6:30, gobbling, strutting, drumming and I could have shot three others today.


----------



## Son (Mar 25, 2006)

*2006 spring turkey*

A better picture


----------



## river swamp rat (Mar 26, 2006)

Swampdog bird Sat 25th
20.4lbs
10" and 7" beard
1 1/8" spurs

My bird 26th
15.2 lbs
11" beard 
1" spurs

Both birds came from Jefferson County, Ga


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 26, 2006)

Newton County
8" Beard
14-15 lbs
Mossberg 835
3 1/2" Winchester#5s 
50 yds
12:20 PM
Saw bird in a field behind my inlaws house after church. Still  had my clothes, gear and gun in the truck from the day before. Killed him within 30 mins after going out. I think I'll keep my stough in the truck from now on!


----------



## short stop (Mar 26, 2006)

Morgan co 
  lbs ---18 lb 
   spurs 1'' 
   beards   3 total  10.5 ''
                               7.25 ''
                               4'' 
shot in a food plot 5:45  Sunday eve after I ran some hens off  --no gobblin no struttin  .He came in w/ 3 jakes  and just  kept them line . Jakes  walked within 4 ydsa of me --I busted him at 25 yrds  w some #5s Win supremes as he walked away bringin up the rear . Stoeger 2000 12 ga  hammer down --whole  hunt went down in less than and hr  start to finsh ---NICE  DAY !


----------



## gsubo (Mar 26, 2006)

Ft Stewart, Georgia-Liberty County

Saturday, March 25th, 10:10 am
9 3/4" beard, 1 1/8" spurs, 16 or 17 lbs


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 26, 2006)

*Posting for CountryGuy2010*

March 26 2006 4:45 PM
NEF Single shot 12 gauge .660 choke NEF
Federal #5 Flight Control Wad
The shot was at 10 yards after watching him from 200 yards
Dad called him in with an Eddie Salter Sweet Hen slate box and a HS Strut Cuttin 3.5 Diaghram
Weighed 18 pounds
Beard was 10 inches long
One spur was 3/4 inch and the other was 1/2 inch
Two year old  

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f301/smlh/426ce09d.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f301/smlh/ef317ed8.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f301/smlh/bd4df539.jpg


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 27, 2006)

9" beard 
1" spur & 1 1/8th" spur
20lbs
Trax Turkey Call by David Mills

best hunt ever! Back at the truck at 6:45 am  

Me and GGreenway, had a blast! Pics to follow-Kwak


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 27, 2006)

Lake Butler, FL
7:55 am
3/19/06
Osceola

Calls: Palmer's Hoot Tube, Legacy Hack Saw mouth call

Weapon: Thompson Center Encore 12 gauge, Comp-N-Choke XX full tube, Winchester Supreme HV #4's

Weather: Clear, 59 degress, calm

Stats: 18 pounds, 1 1/8 inch spurs, 9.5 inch beard

Setup: Old road bed.  Gobbler came in silent but spitting a drumming no decoys out.  Had two hens come by a few minutes before he came in after I cutt and yelped a few times.  My first Osceola.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 27, 2006)

Jefferson County, Georgia

3-25-2006
6:42 a.m.

10.5 inch beard
1 1/8 inch spurs
19 lbs. 12 oz.

Classic roost hunt.  Tree yelped to him.  Double gobble.  Waited until he hit the ground and clucked twice.  Strutted all the way in to the gun.


----------



## Robk (Mar 27, 2006)

3/27/06 6:20am

Dawson Forest WMA Dawson County

3 year old
1 inch spurs
9 inch beard(worn heavily)


Committed suicide at 15 feet.

Mossberg 935 3.5inch mag  Remington Premier #6's


Rob


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 27, 2006)

3/25/06

7:50am
18-19 lbs
8" beard
no spurs
Old Yellow slate 
Remington #5 
Remington 1100 3" Mag

Worked for an hour in a half.  Very wet area.  Strutted and drummed a lot. I was squatted down in the middle of a creek when finally able to close the deal.  Had to move 7 different times to get him to come in.


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 27, 2006)

3/25/06
Polk County, Georgia
12:10pm

19lbs, 9 7/16 inch beard, and 1 inch hook


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 27, 2006)

*Score in Hancock County*

Easily the best hunt of my life.  Got to share the hunt with two buddies too.  Here's a couple of pics.  Also, here's a pic that I picked up from my trail cam at another property while I was driving home from the weekend.  Gotta get back out there!

Hancock County
6:45 am
3/25/06
Double beard (my first)...10" and 6".  3/4" spurs.  20 pounds.


----------



## 3beards (Mar 27, 2006)

Location . Bullock co
18lbs 
10 inch beard 6 inch and 4inch beards  This boy was sporten  3 Beards.
1inch hooks.

Shot him 3- 27-06 at 7am.

He walked past two hen to come to my slate call. Would have made a great video.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 27, 2006)

*The Peach Orchard Gobbler*

Location: Crawford Co, Georgia

Date: March 25th ; opening day

Time: 3:30 PM

Calls: Custom cherry box, Woodhaven Copperhead

Bird: 20.5 lbs, 1 1/4 inch spur, 10 inch beard

Struck him while running and gunning.
Like a morning hunt in the afternoon, he was spitting, drumming, gobbling, stutting all the way in; a Classic for sure!


----------



## Browning270 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lanier County
20 lbs
9" beard
.75" spurs
Sruttin and a Gobblin


----------



## Chase (Mar 28, 2006)

*North Georgia Mtn. bird*

Came in quite after a few soft yelps and clucks.

Weight: 17lbs.
Beard: 9.75"
Spurs: 1"
Date: 3/28/06


----------



## TurkeyGod1977 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Two out of the population in Hancock Co*

Bird #1   3/25/2006
   22lbs, 10 inch beard with some beard rot, 3/4 inch spurs.
Bird #2    3/26/2006
    21lbs, 10.5 beard with 1 inch spurs. Very sharp!
Hancock County   COLD MORNINGS!!!!!


----------



## autoturkey (Mar 28, 2006)

great birds!!!!


----------



## Rockytop (Mar 28, 2006)

7:15 am Monday, March 27 Hardwood finger overlooking 
Mountain Creek, Coweat County. I used a handmade chestnut push-button call and a hand made chestnut box call made by a guy in West Virginia. I had 4-5 different birds gobbling and called this one 3-4 hundred yards and across Mountain Creek. He met a 3 1/2" load of #6 heavy shot from my 835 UTL Mag.


----------



## plank (Mar 28, 2006)

I just registered today, can't find out how to make a new post on the 2006 Turkey Harvest .  Need a little help thanks, Plank


----------



## Darby (Mar 28, 2006)

Clay County, GA

Hunted with Clay Hills Hunting
http://www.georgiahuntclub.com

We each killed a bird similiar in size:

19/20 lbs
3/4" spurs
9 1/2" beards

Pictures are under "Hoss Gallery" on the above link.


----------



## goosebuster (Mar 28, 2006)

*carroll county gobbler*

kill one this evening 3/28 

shot in food plot two longbeards 6 hens 

set up in plot with decoy soft calling bird came in strutting behind hens.

10 in beard
22 pounds 
1 in spurs


----------



## Thunderbeard (Mar 29, 2006)

*open day 03/25/06*

I killed this bird around 1:30 pm on 03/25/06. 
beard was 9 inches long
spurs 1 inch on both legs
weight was 17.5 punds


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 29, 2006)

Bird #1 3/21/06
Union county, Florida 
10.5" beard
1.25" spurs
around 17 or 18lbs?
Legacy Hacksaw, Lamar Williams box, aluminum pot
Came in with two hens spitting and drumming, gobbled a little on the roost and less on the ground!  Killed him at 7:36am.

Bird #2 3/24/06
Union county, Florida
10 5/8"s beard
1 3/8"s spur + 1 1/4"s spur
around 17 or 18lbs?
Legacy Hacksaw and Lamar Williams paddle
Bird had been hunted 5 straight days with no luck.  I was given a "pass" to try my hand at him on the sixth day.  Spotted him in a field and was patient to find the perfect place to set up.  Hammered him with loud yelps and cutts on the paddle call and mouth call.  Strutted in silent.  Shot him at 8:40 am.


----------



## Joel (Mar 29, 2006)

Monroe County
March 25, 2006
6:25 A.M.

10" beard
1 1/4" spurs
20 lbs.


----------



## plank (Mar 29, 2006)

*Starting the season with a bang!*

Opening morning in Effingham Co. (GA).  Temperature was very cool, but clear.  Only heard 1 gobble.  Called these two birds up, they came in silent. (6:38) I was using a Roberts Brothers custom glass/slate combo. (great call).  Both brids where two year old birds. Both had 9 in. beards, 1 in. spurs. I shot one my dad shot the other (his first gobbler).  

Good Luck, Plank


----------



## Kenny K (Mar 29, 2006)

I just joined up here yesterday, but have been a long time GON reader/subscriber and avid deer and turkey hunter. On Monday afternoon, March 27th, I got my first double kill.

The largest tom had an 11 1/2" beard and 1 3/8" spurs. The smaller one had a 10" beard and 1 1/8" spurs. I didn't have access to any scales, but I think the smaller is aproximately 20lbs and the larger one around 22lbs. Both were taken in Madison County near Danielsville on my Parents' property. I had saw some birds in 2004 during deer season, but didn't get an opportunity to try to hunt them the following turkey season in 2005. I again saw the birds this past deer season and decided to give it a shot. I went about an hour on opening day (Sat) and didn't hear anything but the wind howling and leaves blowing around. I decided to hang it up and come back when conditions were better. I went back on Monday afternoon after work hoping the birds would be there. I found some fresh scratchings that wasn't there on Sat, so I was really excited. I got my decoys set up and imagine my suprise when a hen answered my first call and started coming closer. The gobblers gobbled ONCE during the entire hunt, just enough to let me know they were there. The hen finally came in close enough to see my decoy spread, and I knew the gobblers would follow. Soon there were blue heads coming everywhere it seemed. There were four gobblers that I saw. I took the lead bird (smaller) first, because I could tell he had a good beard. In the confusion after the shot I managed to get the other (larger) one too. The whole hunt took about 30-45min. I was shooting a Mossberg 839 with Federal Premium 3 1/2" #5's. I used a Dynamic "Spur Collector" glass call and "Hammer" diaphragm and Feather Flex decoys.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 29, 2006)

March 25 6:45am
Washington county
11inch beard
22 Lbs
1 inch spurs


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2006)

Date: 3/27/06

Location: Walker County, GA

Kill Time: 10:35 a.m.

10 7/8" Beard
3/4" Spurs
20.5 Pounds

Remington 870 Magnum
Winchester Supreme HV #4

Setup: Dry creek bed on edge of pasture.  The bird crossed a road and a fence to fall 30 yards from me.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 30, 2006)

Talbot county club, opening morning. Myself and a buddy in my club connected on a double opening morning. They pulled the opie-dope and ended up busting the 2 jakes.... I never woulda shot a jake knowingly but I got fooled. I hate it but I can't undo it so I might as well tell everyone.

my bird 5.5" beard
15 #'s
bumps

His bird 6" beard 15#'s
smaller bumps

All the birds i've killed and that's my 4th jake, it could be a lot worse, it won't happen again if i can help it. My buddy was thrilled to death, only his 2 bird ever. Take it for what you will.


----------



## RGibbs (Mar 30, 2006)

3-27-06
 Started out on a ridge in the river swamp. Gobbled on the roost hit the ground at 6:10. Shot him at 6:15. He had 8.5" beard and .75 spurs. I got back to the truck and drove to a crossroad to wait for my uncle. While I was there I hit the crow call and one gobbled in the swamp behind me. I grabbed my gun and bag and ran back down the road around a corner. I called a couple of times with no answer. I waited about 5 minutes and called again. Still no answer. I told myself to sit for another five minutes before leaving. A few seconds later I hear him drumming behind me. I spun sround a shot him. He had 10.5 " beard  and 7/8" spurs.


----------



## S.Dailey (Mar 30, 2006)

Pickens Co.

3/29/06

6:15pm

870 with Winchester 2oz #5's @ 25yds

19-1/4#

First Beard 11-1/8"
Second Beard 6-1/4"

Spurs - 1"


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 30, 2006)

Opening morn I started thigs off right in Echols Co. after exhausting 1 piece of property i went to another tract down the road. I slipped down an oak hill just above a 2 acre pond and stoped to let out a few yelps,  right off the bat a hen started cuttin back at me she got all fired up. I talked a little trash to her and her suiter fired off. I quickley found my seat and got proped up just in time to see the prettiest strutter ive seen. it was awesome on that oak hill with the pond down below him as a backdrop. I wish I had a cameraman with me.  I had him floppin infront of me at 9:45, he had 10.5 beard  1.25 spurs just under 20 lbs, I called them in with a codys slate call with a woodhaven striker, Winchester superX2 with true glo choke wincester supreme #5  3" 12ga.  

amazing how a turkey can leave you feeling toatally beat one day and the the next you are a 3 time world champion caller!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2006)

3/28/06 at Piedmont NWR

21-1/2#
9" beard
1-1/8" spurs


----------



## GA Hunter (Mar 31, 2006)

*3-31-06*

Posted the details on the turkey thread.

9: Beard
3/4 " Spurs
About 18 - 19 lbs


----------



## jca926 (Mar 31, 2006)

twiggs county
3-26-06
9 1/2" beard
7/8" spurs
16lbs
woodhaven mouthcalls and friction calls. 
mossberg 12 w/ undertaker choke; winchester supreme #5's

First turkey ever. The monkey is off my back. I spent my first year last year in the WMA getting smacked around by some smart birds. I learned alot from that. Been around some birds since opening weekend....just not close enough to roll em'.


----------



## bubbafowler (Mar 31, 2006)

*the five minute hunt*

weighed bout 20 lbs, 10.25 beard, only .5 inch spurs tho.  used a cheap ole mouth call killed at 1245 today, friday the 31st.  from the first gobble to dead bird was only 5 minutes. sorry for night pics, i had to put him on ice until i got off becuase i had to be at work only an hr after i killed him, and it was a 10 min walk out and a 30 min drive to work.--Matthew


----------



## capt stan (Apr 1, 2006)

*late opening morning report*

Well when the alarm went off at 04:00 lil dude wasn't having nothing to do with it  . So off I go at 05:00 all by my lonesome. I parked the truck and headed into the river bottom.At about 05:50 I hear the first Gobbell. They are in the area I have been hearing them during the hog hunts....It's on!!!

I finished working in close and I can hear two sets of Birds. Two are off to my left and one is off to my right. I decided to set up in between them thinking it would work out real good. I get within 100 yds or so and set the decoys , then I settle in for the hunt. These birds were HOT this morning every few min one would let loose and then the others would respond. At about 06:15 I started with some soft tree yelps and after about 10 min or so I did a flydown cackle and some wing beats. Man they let loose GOBBBBELLLLLLL it was exciting to sat the least.

I saw one flying down in between the trees but never saw him on the ground GOBBELLLL GOBBELLLL then the one on the right would sound off. It stayed like that untill about 06:45 they never stopped. BUT they would not come towards my calling either. They would respond but not come my way. The birds were heading the other way down the river Bottom. I watched as two does slipped by me at less then 25 steps. Very cool watching them check out the decoys. Then I knew I had to make a move. Something I really did not want to do as I know it can kill the hunt quicker then anything .

I know the river bottom well so I used the concealment of the thick brush along it's banks as I moved to the east. The direction the birds were moving. After about 400 yds or so I spotted a hen out in the open about 70 yds away. I froze and watched for several min then I saw another hen. Finally I spotted the gobbler. He was a good 80 yds away and just moving very slowly away from me.

I positioned my self in a standing position against a HUGE water oak tree and watched the birds for what seemed like forever. I was thnking about back tracking out and trying to get ahead of them and setting up.
About that time the hens started working my way again and the Gobbler was watching in half strut. Very cool site down in the river bottoms. I was trying to get the hens as well as the Toms head all behind some trees at the same time so I could slide down into a setting position. Finally after what seemed like forever, it happened and I was able to get into a sitting position against the oak. The Hens were now about 30 yds in front of me still moving to my right as it appeared they were going to pass by. I was hoping they would as I knew the Tom would follow.

Then It happened, the Tom turned and slowly started working towards me. When he closed the distance to about 50 yds I thought to my self" it's going to happen" Then the ol' heart rate started to kick in as the addrenillin rush started. The hens were past me to the right now and the Tom hopped up on a log and came over on my side of it. The shot was long but I didn't think he was going to get any closer on the direction he was going. I tried some soft yelps and purrs to get him to come closer. Nothing, no reaction at all from the Tom. he started to get by and I knew I needed to try it now or never. I lined up the ol' Turkey guns sites on him and waited...... and waited and waited. Finally I let off with a loud cut and he streched out that ol' white head for a look. I flipped off the safety pulled a bead..... BOOM I let loose with a 3in mag 2oz load of copper plated #6 shot . 08:04 hrs Turkey down on opening morning!!!!! YEEEEEEHAAAAA. I was a happy camper to say the least. I paced off the shot at 43 steps.

I filled out the tag and headed to the check station.

Bird weighed in at 19 1/4 lbs 10 1/2 in beard spurs were 1 1/4. This was a big ol bird for Ft Stewart!! too cool.

I saw a few other successfull hunters at the check station and we all posed together for a few pics as we did we swapped lies about the hunt as well. Awsome morning.

Now If lil' dude will only get out of bed in the morning tommorow, maybe we can get lucky together.


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 2, 2006)

*19 and 20 at Cedar creek*

20 and 16 1/2 lbs,10" and 9 1/2" beards,3/4 and 1/2 "spurs    

Cedar Creek WMA  4/2/06

1300XXfull choke 3" # 4"s


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 2, 2006)

#1 ....25lbs, 10 3/4 inch beard, 1 1/2 in spur-1 3/8 spur.

#2.....19 lbs, 9 3/4 inch beard, no spur on one leg...1/2 in on the other...

Killed quick off the roost in Franklin County...


----------



## Timbo 66 (Apr 2, 2006)

4-1-06
7:10 am twiggs co.
15 lbs
5" beard
no spurs
robert bro glass call
encore 12g 3" win ext range #6 comp n choke
in a blind w/decoys came in silent @ 6:15 shot at 7:10
33 yd shot


----------



## rmcatcher (Apr 2, 2006)

*on a roll!*

hey guys, I just wanted to post a few pics. One is my opening day gobbler the other two are my little cousins' first bird and my wifes' first bird. they were both pumped. so far its been an excellent season. i wish everyone the same luck ive recieved so far. I'll see yall in the woods!


----------



## one more step (Apr 3, 2006)

3/31/06 22lb,11in beard,1 1/8 in spurs.5:30 in the evening 5 toms together,when I shot my bird the other toms started flogging him spittin &struttin.Shot at another sat afternoon.Cherokee co.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 3, 2006)

4-3-06

B.F. Grant Gobbler

17 1/2 lbs
9 1/2 inch beard
1 inch spurs...


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 3, 2006)

Troup county 3-30 6:15 am weighed 17 lbs 13 ozs. had one strand that was 11 1/2 long.My wife killed her first tom 4-3 7:45 weighed 17 lbs. 7 ozs. 9" beard ,both birds were killed about a foot apart


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 4, 2006)

Took this bird today 4;30pm, 9-1/2 beard,1"spurs, He gobbled all the way  in and brought a buddy who I let live another day to gobble.


----------



## Joel (Apr 4, 2006)

*Bird No. 2*

Took my second one of the season Sunday afternoon at about 3:30.  Two came in together and my buddy got the other one. Here's the stats:

Bird No. 1
9" beard
Both spurs were 1 1/4"
18 lbs

Bird No. 2
8" beard
1 1/8" and 1 1/4" spurs
21 lbs.

Came in gobbling and strutting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2006)

4/5

20lbs 10" beard and 1" spurs

killed in Heard County at 9:30AM


----------



## canecutter1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*First Turkey*

Oglethorpe County.
1:24PM
4/5/06
4.5 inch beard, 1/4 inch spurs, 16 lbs.
Modified Lohman box call and HS Strut & Knight and Hale Push button Yelper 
75 degrees, sunny


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Two toms*

#1) 4/04/06: 20+ pound tom (est) with 10 inch beard, 1-1/4 nd 1-3/16 inch spurs.
Killed in Gordon county at 0845 AM.

#2) 4/05/06: 18lb+(est.) tom, 9 inch beard , just under 3/4 inch spurs, killed in Gordon County at 0905 AM.


----------



## hotrod (Apr 7, 2006)

*kids now hooked*

went yesterday morning and took my son,9 and one of his friends, it couldn't have been any more perfect was back at the truck at 745a, we had three toms come in gobbling their heads off. shot at 20 yards 20lbs 10 inch beard,1 inch spurs.I probably wont ever get to go by myself anymore.This made #8 for my club so far this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2006)

Got one this mornin` at 8 o`clock. Gobbled on the roost twice and shut up. Flew down in the field about 150 yards off. Used the little "Sweet Music" and the Traxx slate and he came in runnin`.
17 pounds.
8 inch beard.
3\4 inch spurs.


----------



## cross+hair (Apr 8, 2006)

upson co. ga.
3/31/06
3:30 pm
20lbs
10" beard
1 1/4" spurs
box call

came in to the decoy at full strut and had two hens
tagging along with him.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 8, 2006)

4/8/06
Washington county
19LBS
11" beard
1, 1 2/8 spurs 
diagram black diamond
7:15am


----------



## duckbill (Apr 8, 2006)

Bagged my Osceola this morning.  9" beard, 1-3/16" spurs, 20#'s


----------



## appalachianfoothills (Apr 8, 2006)

*Son's First Bird*

I was blessed to share in the harvest of my son's first gobbler, a jake, on 3-30 at 7 a.m.

Called the boss into range with the jake, but he felt he did not have a good shot (both at 20 yards), so he opted for the jake.

Calls: Box, push call, diaphram 

20 gauge single shot

We were calling to a gaggle of hens and gobblers and did we see and hear a display! Awesome!


----------



## BassCatMike (Apr 8, 2006)

3-26-06
20lbs
1 Inch Spurs
9 Inch Beard


----------



## gordylew (Apr 9, 2006)

Upson county
4-9-2006  9:05 Am
@18lbs
1" spurs 
6.25" beard
12 ga 3.5" #5 win.  @35 yards


----------



## gsubo (Apr 9, 2006)

Ft Stewart, Georgia. 4-9-06 @ 8:15 am 

9.5" beard, 1 inch spurs, 16.5 lbs

Deep in a flooded swamp..I waded knee high water to get to him. He came in like they're supposed to though.


----------



## Carp (Apr 9, 2006)

April 6, 2006
Screven County, GA.
18 lbs
1 1/4 inch spurs
10 inch beard


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2006)

Bird # 5

Location: Middle Georgia

Date: March 30th  Thursday

Time: 5:45 PM

Calls: Custom cherry box, Woodhaven Copperhead, Holloran Glass

Bird: 17.6 lbs, 1.3 inch spur, 9.25 inch beard.


Came in silent with another Tom, they never made a peep.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2006)

1.3 inch Fatties.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Apr 11, 2006)

*Believe it or not.*

Georgia  (not saying exactly where)
Sunday 4/9 @ 10:00am

Knight & Hale 'Ol Yeller'

Weight: 26 lbs.
Beard: (7 beards) 39"
Spurs: 1.175 each

NWTF raw score: 127.5  (26 + 78 + 23.5)

He's being mounted...


----------



## Nitro (Apr 11, 2006)

*Fourth SC Bird for the year........*

Bamberg County, SC 6:45 PM

Strutted 80 yards to my set up.

17Lbs, 9" beard .75 inch spurs.

Steve Mann Paddle call

Browning BPS , Nitro 5x6s


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Killed 4-7-06 at 8:30 am. Turner county ga 

weapon-  11-87 useing winchester HV's in 3" #4

calls- H.S triple glass , and madd  shipp wrech mouth call

stats-  19 lbs,  10" beard, and 1" spurrs


----------



## JEFF HIGDON (Apr 12, 2006)

*Deer Valley Sportsman's Club--opening Day Gobbler*

Nice 2year Old Turkey Taken 45 Min After Season Opened. 10 Inch Beard/ 1 Inch Spurs. Lucky Shot At 51 Yards. Deer Valley Sportsman's Club, Lyerly, Ga.

Thanks, Jeff Higdon


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2006)

4-14-06  10:20 AM
Early County, Ga.
Little Sweet Music box by Cal
22 pounds
10 inch beard
1 1\4 inch spurs


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice lookin' birds, y'all!!!


----------



## Clark_Kent (Apr 14, 2006)

*My first turkey*

Killed Bartow county about 6:45 am 20 lbs 9.5 inch beard 1 inch spurs. He gobbled when I got out of the truck at about 6:20 am I slipped through the pines to a hardwood bottom and as I was sitting down he gobbled again still on the roost, I heard him fly down and after a little clucking and purring on my glass friction call he came strutting in.
I shot him with a mossberg ultimag at about 25 yards.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 14, 2006)

23 pounds 
11.5" beard
1.4375" spurs
4/14/06
6:59 AM
Black Diamond diaphragm
Jasper County


----------



## Chase (Apr 16, 2006)

*# 2 for the 2006 season*

Gobbled and strutted all the way in. It took awhile for him to come some what out of strut but when he did the hammer went down.JELLYHEAD!

Date: 4/16/06
Weight: 20lbs.
Beard: 10"
Spurs: 1 1/4
Calls: Dads custom box and Woodhaven Copperhead diaphram
Camo: Of course, Mossy Oak


----------



## deerhunter401 (Apr 16, 2006)

20.5 pounds
10 inch beard
1 inch spurs
My son call in his first bird by him self: priceless


----------



## R Smith (Apr 16, 2006)

*Finally!*

18.5 lbs.
1" spurs
Double beard
(5 strands were 12") but most of the longest beard was 10.5"
2'nd beard was 9 3/4"
Killed 4/15 on West Point WMA
Will post story and pic


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2006)

*#5 for the year.........*

Fruitland,WA - 4-16-06

Rio Grande/Merriam hybrid (according to the Biologist who checked the bird in)

22Lbs 7 oz, 9" beard, 7/8 inch spurs.

My bud Scott is pictured with his first ever Turkey - a Merriams jake.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 17, 2006)

Weight 18 pounds
Beard 10.125"
Spurs 1"
Morgan County
4/16/06
2:33 PM


----------



## Briar (Apr 21, 2006)

*Dad's first bird !!!*

Been trying to get one for my dad for several years . He's 58 years old .Everytime one would come in, it would either start getting spooked or come up behind him , but this morning it was different . We got on him yesterday evening about 30 minutes before  he roosted ,but he would not come in even though he was gobbling his head off. So we go back in this morning set up and start hearing him gobble on the roost . I start calling to him and he gobbles 5-6 times . He flies down towards us and gobbles at about 100 yards then 50 yards then bam my dad who is about 40 yards in front of me shoots him . 
 Kill time & Date: 07:05am/4-21-06
 Place : Hart County
 Beard : 10.5"
 Spurs : 1.25
 Weight : 22 lbs
 Shoot : 35 yds ,Mossberg 835 Ultimag
 Call : Buffalo Hunter Custom Box
Now it's time to


----------



## BubbaD (Apr 24, 2006)

Pop - March 25, 2006

Jasper Co.
24 Degrees
8:00 am

19.5 Pounds
9 3/4 Inch Beard
1 5/16 Inch Spurs

Ithica 12 Ga
Federal # 4's
20 yards

Dont know the name of the call. Its just a piece of chalk you scracth with a box. He bought it up at Unicoi. Seems to work pretty well


----------



## BubbaD (Apr 24, 2006)

Me!
April 22, 2006
South Fulton County
9:10 am
Pouring down rain

18.5 pounds
10 1/2 Inch Beard
3/4 Inch Spurs

Win 1300
Win Supreme # 4's

Roberts Brothers Glass/slate
H & H Diaphram
Feather Flex Decoys (2 hens & 1 Jake)
20 yards


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Apr 25, 2006)

First bird of this year for me.
8" beard
7/8" spurs
15 lbs.
Blueridge WMA
4/21/06
Rem 11-87 3" Federal Heavweights #7

Had 2 jakes with him let both of them walk, but did call them back in twice just to mess with them. He only gobbled once. Shot was at 8:50am.


----------



## goosebuster (Apr 25, 2006)

*heard county bird*

killed one in heard this morning about 8:00 

came up logging road gobbled all the way 

11in beard 
1/4 spurs 
16 pounds 

called him in with diaphram
benelli sbe pistol grip


----------



## hawglips (Apr 25, 2006)

March 30
Andrews WMA, Florida
9:26 a.m.
16 lbs.
10" beard
1 1/16" spurs






Primos Double Diamond, Primos Power Crystal, Hustlin Hen Box 
Called this one in for my son - his first osceola.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 26, 2006)

One for me!!!
24 lbs.!!!
10" beard
1.25" spurs
= 1 Very Happy Camper


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 27, 2006)

*First Turkey Kill 4/27/06*

Yeah I know its a jake, but its my first turkey kill. I killed it at Joe Kurz wma at 3:35 pm.


----------



## Goose (Apr 28, 2006)

*Early bird*

Gobbled at owls and crows all morning.  Called twice and answered me.  Flew down at 6:20 - started strutting.  Blasted him at 6:37.  Never called to him once he flew down and he never gobbled after coming down.

10.5" beard
1" spurs
18lbs.
Goose


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Apr 30, 2006)

Laurens County Bird
Killed at about 7:45 on April 29
Caught him goin to roost in a cotton field. There were 3 longbeards. My father in law shot one and I shot one. Doubled Up.

Mine had
11 1/2" beard
1 1/4" spurs
18 lbs

His had
10 1/2" beard
1" spurs
20 lbs.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 30, 2006)

Well this season has been like ! Finally got #2.
Taylor County
10.5" Beard 1" spurs
Mossberg 835 Winchester Supreme #5
4 longbeards and 7 hens feeding in a Chufa/ Rackmaster Field @ 11:00AM
Longbeards never strutted or acknowledged those hens!!
I think its over on our farm


----------



## Timbo 66 (May 1, 2006)

Twiggs Co. Number 2 For Me
10"beard,1"spurs
Encore 12 Gauge Winchester Supreme #6
5 Hens, 2 Longbeards In A Hay Field


----------



## Carp (May 3, 2006)

May 3, 2006
Crawford County, GA.
17 LBS.
9 1/2 IN. BEARD
3/4 IN. SPURS


----------



## Chase (May 6, 2006)

My dad's limbhanger.

5-6-06
20 lbs.
9 in. beard
1 1/8 spurs


----------



## plank (May 7, 2006)

I posted a thread with a little story, I just wanted to put here on the kill thread as well.

9.5in. beard
3/4in. spurs
David Mills aluminum/slate
Browning BPS 12ga.  NWTF model
winchester hi-velocity #5's
7:30am


----------



## gsubo (May 8, 2006)

Ft Stewart, GA, 5/8/06
-10.5" beard
-1 1/8" spurs
-15 lbs
-Woodhaven Legends Glass
-Mossberg 835 ultimag
-3 inch winchester supreme HV #6


----------



## TOW (May 8, 2006)

*Indiana gobblers....*

Both my son and myself took Indiana gobblers with my Ten Point QX4 shooting the Ten Point Pro-Elite carbons with Wasp Hammers in 100 grains.

The QX4 is equipted with the new 3X Pro-View scope that has a choice of red or green dots in combination with crosshairs or standard crosshairs.

Here are the stories and pictures..

My son's first Indiana crossbow bird....(he had already tagged out on two birds in Kentucky)

His story..

I work with Andy Kaiser ( http://www.kaiserkalls.com/ ) and had asked him to make friction call made out of copper. A couple of weeks had gone by and Andy never mentioned the call again. I didn't want to bother him about it because I knew he is busy with work, hunting & making calls. 

April 21st was my birthday and to my surprise my Mom & Dad had gotten me a call made by Andy. I couldn't wait to try it out on a big ole gobbler.

I never heard a bird this morning but I knew there was several gobblers using the field I was set up on. Around 7:45 I saw 2 gobblers and 4 hens to my right about 100 yards and they where working their way to me. The gobblers ended up about 45 yards away from me but because I was using Dad's crossbow they where out of range. They followed the hens in the woods. About 10 minutes later they appeared in the same spot I saw them the 1st time. This time they where crossing the field and going away from me. The gobblers where bringing up the rear. Before they crossed the ditched I started cutting at them with my new call. The gobblers popped their heads up and saw my jake and hen decoy and made a bee-line to them. I couldn't believe they left the hens. At 15 yards I shot the front bird. When the bolt hit him he jumped in the air and ran to the other side of the field. The other bird joined him. I watched them walk away. I sure didn't feel good about the shot they way he was acting. I called Dad and he joined me to look for the bird. We found the bolt and feathers with very little blood on them. We never did find any blood on the ground. After a long search we came to the conclusion I had just grazed the breast. 

Being dejected I told Dad I was going home and would try again on Friday. He went back to his place and went back to mine to gather my things. A bird gobbled about 100 yards away. I quickly got back in my blind and got my stuff ready. I called to him a few times with only one response in 20 minutes. 

I was thinking to myself I need to stay here all day and quit feeling sorry for myself. About that time a bird gobbled behind me. This was a different bird. I have had birds come that way before and knew he would come if I just didn't call anymore. It took him about 10 minutes and 4 gobbles and he was within 15 yards. This time I made sure I was aimed where I should. I can't believe how fast he died after the bolt hit him!

He had 2 beards. 10 & 7 inches. Weighed 20 lbs and 1 1/4 spurs.

Thanks to Andy for making a great call and thanks to my Dad for being a great hunting buddy!








My bird…….

I got into my blind at 5:00 CST. This is the same blind that my son killed out in yesterday.

The blind is set up on a field where we had 
scouted heavily prior to season. This field was next to a field of ours that 
burned about a month ago. It had greened up well and the turkeys are hitting 
it hard for seed and bugs.

About 5:40 I heard some gobbling on a hillside about 150 yards due East if 
the field. I'm set up on the West side of the field. I gave a few yelps and 
got an immediate response. I then just shut up.

The gobbling kept up and I could tell the bird was circling the end of the 
field on the north. Every now and then I heard a double gobble. A hot bird 
or two birds?

To make a long story short two gobblers appeared at the North end of the 
field about 100 yards away. I clucked once and here they came.

The lead bird was dominant and kept breaking into a half strut as they 
approached my jake and hen decoy.

When they got with 10 yards of my decoys and at 15 yards for me to shoot I 
put the little green 20 yard dot right where I wanted to hit (wing butt) and 
squeezed off the trigger. SMACK! Down he went.

He weighed out at 21#

He had 1 inch spurs

and a 9 1/2 inch beard.

I'm happy..


----------



## Al33 (May 14, 2006)

*May 13th 0745 #3*

Lumkin County jake, 4.5" beard, 3/8" spurs


----------



## jcarter (May 15, 2006)

my georgia birds.


----------



## Gobblergetter (May 16, 2006)

got this one earlier in the season in Berrien county
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/waterloobill/P4010016.jpg


----------



## Blessed2Day (Jun 5, 2006)

*1st Turkey*

My son got his first turkey opening morning. A nice Jake with a 6" beard, nubs for spurs and a little over 15 lbs in Greene County.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Aug 4, 2006)

21 pounds
11.5" beard
1.25" spires

Echols county Georgia
April 1, 2006 @ 9:45

Carolina Assasin - by Reynolds
Flap-N-Scratch
Wood Haven - Mouth Diaphrams


----------



## goosebuster (Sep 19, 2006)

*turkey pics from 2006*

i have just figured out how to post pics so i have some catching up to do.  

1st bird 10"  beard 1" spurs carroll county 

2nd bird 11"  beard 1 1/4 spurs heard co.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 2, 2007)

This thread has been "un-stuck"....We will "stick" a new one when turkey season gets here..


----------

